# Canon Digital Rebel / PowerShot G6 / Nikon CoolPix 8800 ?



## andrewarchy (Sep 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking forward to buying a digital camera but I don't know which one to choose: Canon EOS Digital Rebel, PowerShot G6 or Nikon CoolPix 8800. I'm in the price range of $700 and for all three cameras I was able to find a suitable price. I definitely want to be able to produce excellent 6x4 photos (Im not a professional photographer so I will only need to produce 8x12) as well as fiddle around in Photoshop with color balance, but I'm not sure about the portability factor. G6 is obviously the smallest in the given range but I'm not sure about its quality comparing to the rest.

Could anybody give me some piece of advice, personal opinion or suggestion; I would be very glad to hear.

_Thanks_


----------



## Shutterbug (Sep 23, 2004)

The digital rebel is probably the best all together camera... Except buying lenses for it could take your over your price range. I've never heard anything about the 8800, so I can't say anything regarding that.


----------



## andrewarchy (Sep 23, 2004)

If you buy Digital Rebel, I'll buy it with the default lense. And by the way, does anybody know the performance of the default lense?

Thanks


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm actually thinking about selling my 300d (digital rebel) in about 3-4 weeks.  It's about a year old, still in great shape (no bumps or bruises or anything).  I love the camera, just looking to upgrade to a professional DSLR for my business.

I'm thinking of selling the body, the 18-55 kit lens, the battery grip, and possibly a couple other accessories like a camera bag, etc.  New it'd probably be around a $1200 or $1300 setup, I'll probably ask somewhere around $700

Shoot me an email to john@whitesharkphoto.com if you want more details or want to talk about it.    (If you go to my website (www.whitesharkphoto.com) and look around, most of the photos there were shot with the 300d, especially in the portrait section)


----------



## LizM (Sep 24, 2004)

I have a Digital Rebel and its done great for me!  The biggest print I've had done from it was a 18x24 and it did fine!


----------



## PrimaryCanary (Sep 24, 2004)

I have the 18-55mm EF-S lens with my 20D body and it performs nicely.  it has just enough wide angle to moderate telephoto range to be very flexible.  Focus is quick too and with a Manual focus setting, it's very versatile.

My suggestion is to go with the Rebel only because it'd be a foundation on a system.  You may get hooked on photography like I did and if you have the rebel, you won't have to go out and buy another camera to take advantage of settings not found (longer exposure settings, faster shutter speeds, different apetures, etc.) on most Point and Shoot digital cameras.

One thing to consider, the Rebel is a SLR so you can't use the LCD for live image viewing while taking the picture.  You can only view the image after you have taken it.  You must compose the shot through the viewfinder.


----------



## andrewarchy (Sep 24, 2004)

I know that but I don't think that would be a big stumbling-block because it's more important that you can view the image afterwards on the LCD and then if you don't like it you can easily delete it. The only thing I care about is the correlation of size/picture quality of Rebel vs. PowerShot G6...


----------



## mygrain (Sep 25, 2004)

I just got my Digital rebel on Weds. (body only w/ grip) and I'm completely satisfied so far. I decided on the Rebel because I already had a Canon set up and my lens work great on it. The weight with the grip is nice and sturdy- I read several reviews stating how light it was and got worried and to get the grip to compensate. When it arrived I was shocked on how much it actually did weigh w/o the grip but it is worth the extra money because it can hold two batteries and double your shooting time (cf card permitting). The controls are straight forward and easy to use. 

NOT only that but I've read that the innards of the rebel and 10D are the same- they just de-activated several options and there is a hack to re-activate them giving you the same menu options as the 10D. Be warned that doing this will void the warranty.  I have not done it but tons o folks swear by it with little to no negative results.

So all in all I can't give advice on the other optional cameras but the Rebel is still blowing me away. I would definately get the kit if you don't have the lenses already because you can't get a lens of this quality anyplace for $100- well maybe ebay.


----------

